# WANTED ( but not urgent)



## alwayswithinreach (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there

I am looking to long term rent a 3-4 bedroom villa with pool and enclosed area in Kayakoy village Fethiye can anyone help

Many thanks

Nic


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you googled some agents in the area and contacted them??

Jo xxx


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you make some more posts then people can send you a PM. Advertising is not allowed on the forum, so responses might get taken down. 
A few questions...
Are you Turkey now and in the same area? When do you want to move there?
Would you consider other areas?


----------

